# Transfering shows



## skeet4x25 (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello,
In my home network I have (2) Series 2 Tivo's and (2) Series 1 Tivo's with Cache Cards and NIC's. I can easily transfer shows between the series 2 Tivo's 
My question: Is it possible to transfer shows from my upstairs series 1 Tivo to my downstairs series 1 Tivo. I'm not particularly interested in transfering files from series 1 to series 2. I just want to move shows from series 1 to series 1. Can anyone help?

Kevin


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I doubt it as Series 1 was not designed around networks and transfers at the time it came out.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

you can start an fxp transfer if you have mfs_ftp properly installed on both machines. Of course, that requires initiating xfers from a PC.

Sanderton got a system going for initiating mfs_ftp xfers using the tivo interface (for S1 only). You can find out about it on DDB... just remove the "X" from this link:
http://www.dealdXatabase.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32184


----------



## skeet4x25 (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks, I do have mfs_ftp properly installed on both machines. I just don't know where to go from there. I'll try the link you suggested. Thanks again


----------

